# Do you use a steel leader?



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I started using a steel leader last weekend as suggested in a couple books I've been reading on catfishing. Someone suggested that steel leaders were not needed and could actually harm the fish. Just wondering what the general attitude was toward steel leaders, hence the poll


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Mainly just use 30#+ line for a leader, have seen people use 120# rated braided nylon twine also for leaders, this way you don't have to worry about line abrasion. I would highly suggest not using steel leaders just cause there not necessary.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Never.............. THE CATKING


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I never do either.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I just use 20 or 30lb test line...thats it fer me..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

ditto......


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:G


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I was making my own, with a barrel swivel, about 10-12" long and an 8/0 circle hook. I'm fishing from a boat in the Ohio River. The leader material is nylon coated too. It's just easier and quicker for me to crimp up a bunch vs. all the knot tying. I also use mono leaders too.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I see no need in it.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Mrfish, can't you use heavier mono with crimps? I thought I have seen that somewhere?

Only time I have used steel is in FLA........I have only caught two toothly critters in freshwater(one pike and one musky) both on small lures(#5 glass shad rap and a roostertail. Landed both without steel. The musky was hooked in the top lip with the shad rap, makes me think he chased it down and the pike was hooked in the side, so I think he ambushed it. I think a side attack would be more likely to cut the line and it didn't.......I don't see any reason, other than convenience like Mrfish is saying, to use steel for cats.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol thats a big negatory over here


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I might also add I would _never_ use nor recommend a store bought steel leader, a good fish is going to break the snap. I think it's 30# or 40# nylon covered leader I use. It's quick to make & I keep them short too. Also I don't have to worry about the knots becoming worn from rubbing rocks in the current.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Now y'all tell me. 

Makes me wonder about the rest of the material in the books.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

mrfishohio said:


> I think it's 30# or 40# nylon covered leader I use. It's quick to make & I keep them short too.


I thought about making some leaders out of heavier line, but went with what the book was saying. Can you buy some sort of crimps with a crimping tool or how do you actually make your leaders?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I usually run 30# BPS Excel main and 25# Stren heavy cover line for leader (this is the only stren line I will use, and only for leaders). I used to run heavier leader than mainline, but all that gaurantees is that when you snag up you will lose your entire rig. Also, on drop weights I use mostly 12# line, it breaks easily when it has too, but still strong enough to pull my sinkers out of "light" snags


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, they have crimp sleeves, you just crimp them with your 8" needlenose pliers that have the crimping place in them (all of BPS Pliers...get them in stainless steel) Be sure to double check and get a real good crimp, or it will pull loose. I had that happen on a snag a few times, then I slowed down and became more meticulous.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I found the sleeves at Gander Mountain. Not sure what size I'd need though so I'll buy a couple different sizes. I think I'll get there today and buy em. Might head out to shaunasee later


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

jfout said:


> I would highly suggest not using steel leaders just cause there not necessary.


I use 25-30lb Trilene Big Game line, Never had it break on me yet. To many people try to horse a fish in, But if they would let it fight it would tire out fairly quick. 

I have not one use for the Steel Leaders as I have saw too many people lose a fish with them & the Leader wont disolve like a hook would. It ends up hurting the fish more than it should of.
Cat Mazter


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't use them. I use Power Pro 50 lb/12 dia. for main line and 20-30 lb. leader (Big Game Line.)


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Cat Mazter said:


> I use 25-30lb Trilene Big Game line, Never had it break on me yet. To many people try to horse a fish in, But if they would let it fight it would tire out fairly quick.
> 
> I have not one use for the Steel Leaders as I have saw too many people lose a fish with them & the Leader wont disolve like a hook would. It ends up hurting the fish more than it should of.
> Cat Mazter


Is that Trilene Big Game line mono or a braided line? I've become a fan of the Spirewire line the last several years. I have a cheaper 7' pole/spinning reel combo that I bought after all our fishing gear got stolen and it had a mono line on it. Not sure what pound test came on it, but I put some new line on it last year which was another mono line. Between the two lines I've never been able to cast that rod and reel very far, despite the amount of weight I put on it. I put a spiderwire on it this spring and I haven't used it enough to remember if it casts any better. 

I was going to get the crimping sleeves to make leaders but at the last second I asked myself why. I like to tie knots.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point from Cat Mazter....I use only 8/0 Gamakatsu octopuss circle hooks. I've never lost a rig to a fish, only to a snaggy bottom. I've lost fish on them, but I get my whole rig back. 
That's a definite possibility on a gut hooked fish.
I'm using a hangman's knot to attach to my main line (30# BPS Excel) from the swivel. Seems to hold up better with the egg sinker slapping it than any other knot I've used. 
I would suspect that heavy mono leader is not going to dissolve in a fish gut either, and I have seen mono coming out the side of a LM bass like an ingrown hair a few years back.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Can someone tell me what BPS stands for? I looked all around at Gander Mt to see if it was a brand. Closest I came was Berkely but I couldn't find the PS. 



> Seems to hold up better with the egg sinker slapping it than any other knot I've used.


I've started using those beads on my line to prevent damage to the knots. Sometimes I use an egg weight as well and was a bit concerned about damage to the knot. I like the clinch knot, but have always called it the fisherman's knot and make 8 turns instead of the listed five. Just this weekend I was looking at those books I bought and saw the Palomar Knot. Seems like a nice simple and quick knot that retains nearly 100% of the line strength.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Funny thing. I pulled out those catfishing books and looked at the rigs they listed, and I didn't see anything mentioned about steel leaders. They scarcely used the word leader to at all. No clue where I got steel leaders from, but I ended up buying them in the store. Now what to do with 12 24" steel leaders.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

There was a study done a while ago, I think by a midwestern university, that showed that hooks really don't dissolve in fish. There was a very informative article in an In-Fishermen magazine that was about that study. Anyway, the bottom line was to try to get all hooks out of your fish because they don't dissolve. And don't use saltwater hooks either. This is where I learned the hook extraction through the gills method. Has worked for me from bass to large flatheads.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

How do you do the hook extraction through the gills?


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

Someone explain to me how they think a hook would dissolve. I've have never heard of anything like that in my life. Rust away after a few years or so maybe but dissolve?


----------

